# Nila needs a ride from California to Las Vegas....Viva La Nila!



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 23, 2015)

Operation Viva La Nila! 
Hello everyone. This is a lovely lop hotot girl who has just been saved from death row in California. She was going to be put to sleep for nipping after being held for to long. She is only a year old. Happy days though as she has been rescued and even has a forever home lined up! However her new home is in Las Vegas and she needs a ride. A transport is being set up and we are looking for volunteers who can help any way they can on her journey home to Vegas. If anyone can help you may post a message her and I will contact you with more info. You may also contact her rescue directly. Heather at - (831) 600-7479. Anyone can help Nila though just by sharing this post....Thanks all! 
:elvis2:


----------



## hamsterdance (Jun 9, 2015)

Any luck finding people to help? I would love to, but I live on the other side of the country.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, we had everything all set. Re arranged the bunny room and set up 2 new hutches, filled out applications, etc. etc. then got a communique yesterday that they were being adopted by the foster family so all the transport and other arrangements saved them from being put down, but, they aren't coming to Vegas. Yukon was the other one we were supposed to get, but aren't.


----------

